# Microsoft Office 2007 running slow/lag



## RandomHero34

when i try to use word or power point, they both run very slow with lag. whats the problem?


----------



## Calibretto

What are the specs of your PC....With the info you gave us, it could be numerous things....


----------



## jdbennet

MS office always runs slow, especially 2007


----------



## Calibretto

jdbennet said:


> MS office always runs slow, especially 2007



Not for me....I have 2007 and word opens up quite fast. Same with PP and Excel...


----------



## Vizy

it might be a shortage of ram.


----------



## RandomHero34

windows xp. pentium 4, 3 GHz, 1.5 GB RAM. It runs fine on my gf's comp.


----------



## jdbennet

make sure you have up to date graphics and chipset drivers installed


----------



## RandomHero34

jdbennet said:


> make sure you have up to date graphics and chipset drivers installed



still not working after the updates. still really slow and laggy


----------



## jdbennet

you got office 2007 sp1?


----------



## RandomHero34

jdbennet said:


> you got office 2007 sp1?



how do i find that out. i just installed it and i dont think updated it or anything.


----------



## Vizy

Well, click the big start button in office, in the top right. On the drop down, look for word options, it should be somewhere on the bottom without a ginourmous icon. Its right next to 'exit word' in the drop down menu.

Click 'word options' and on the left hand column, click 'resources'. The 'check for updates' button is the first link on the right hand window.


----------



## RandomHero34

i do have SP1


----------



## RandomHero34

it wont update. now what?


----------



## Vizy

Is it just this program? How about another program? I would think you have a virus or something.

How about u reinstall. Did u have the old office? Did that work? I believe it was 2003.


----------



## RandomHero34

Vizy93 said:


> Is it just this program? How about another program? I would think you have a virus or something.
> 
> How about u reinstall. Did u have the old office? Did that work? I believe it was 2003.



excel, one note are perectly fine. power point is alittle slow and word is very laggy. i did not have the old office. i installed it the first time from a disc called microsoft eqipt. it had office and live one care on it. if that helps.
do you have any suggestions before i reinstall?


----------



## RandomHero34

anyone


----------



## RandomHero34

so i reinstalled it and its still running slow. now what?


----------



## KevinKevin

RandomHero34 said:


> windows xp. pentium 4, 3 GHz, 1.5 GB RAM. It runs fine on my gf's comp.



It would run laggy/slowly with those specs. Office 2007 is power consuming software just like Vista. You would atleast need a newish AMD/Intel processor to get it running smoothly. You've got quite a lot of ram but without a decent processor it will lag.


----------



## RandomHero34

KevinKevin said:


> It would run laggy/slowly with those specs. Office 2007 is power consuming software just like Vista. You would atleast need a newish AMD/Intel processor to get it running smoothly. You've got quite a lot of ram but without a decent processor it will lag.




ok. thanks alot for the help


----------



## Jhow

I'd recommend openoffice.org.  It's great for basic word processing, spreadsheets, and presentations and in my opinion far better than ms office 07.  It always runs faster for me and I really hate that ribbon on the 07 version of ms office.


----------

